# Caad 10 bang for the buck.



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I am a SS mtb'er looking to add some fitness road biking to the mix. I can't always get to the trails, spin on my SS on pavement, & want to ride with some "roadie" friends. What I'd really like to get is the 2014 Synapse, but don't feel like waiting on one. The high-mods coming in June I can't afford. I know the Caad 10 is the polar opposite of the carbon Synapse, but here is my reasoning.

Alloy Synapse I really don't want. 2013 carbon Synapse doesn't make much sense & would be more spendy for something I don't really love. Super Six again spendy, I feel the race geo isn't ideal for my needs.

Caad 10 holds its value well and would be the best alloy frame/fork to sell if I decide to get a 2014 carbon Syanpse frame/fork. I don't want the Ultegra level, because it too is being updated. So, I am thinking 105 or SRAM Force level Caad 10. The green Force Caad 10 frame is going to be the rarest of 2013 Caad 10s (aside from Black Inc). The Force group/specs would be very nice on a 14 Synapse.

So 105 or Force Caad 10 a better buy value wise? Any other ideas? Also thinking Rival carbon cyclocross & going to a 50/compact crank. Any way, advice?

BTW, nothing against road biking, it just really isn't my thing. Maybe if I lived somewhere with windy roads & less flat I'd like it more.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

I think your logic is flawed when you say that you don't want an alloy Synapse, the SuperSix race geo isn't ideal for your needs, and then you settle on a CAAD10.

As far as I know, the CAAD10 and SuperSix geometry is very similar.

If you're happy with alloy, what's wrong with an alloy Synapse? And if you don't think race geo suits you, then why home in on a CAAD10?


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

geraintevans said:


> I think your logic is flawed when you say that you don't want an alloy Synapse, the SuperSix race geo isn't ideal for your needs, and then you settle on a CAAD10.
> 
> As far as I know, the CAAD10 and SuperSix geometry is very similar.
> 
> If you're happy with alloy, what's wrong with an alloy Synapse? And if you don't think race geo suits you, then why home in on a CAAD10?


I have never been known for my logic. My point was, the initial investment risk/gamble on race geo is much less with the Caad 10 than SuperSix. At the end of the day, I'll be disappointed with an alloy Synapse or 2013 Synapse. As far as selling an alloy frame/fork within the next 4-6 months I think the Caad 10 is a much better investment. Clear as mud, I know.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

CAAD10 is a great ride, great value. I have a supersix standard mod and a CAAD10. They both ride great, one is just much cheaper.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Buy a caad10 frame and fork and build away. You should be able to find one in great shape for less than $500.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

If you don't really need road race geometry, then go with the SuperX rival. Being an off road guy, you'll definitely have more utility for it. You can ride it with road or cross tires and do some decent mild trail riding with it too. Since road biking "isn't your thing", you could even race cyclocross after MTB season.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

geraintevans said:


> As far as I know, the CAAD10 and SuperSix geometry is very similar.


Actually, if I recall, it's exactly the same.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Clobber said:


> I have never been known for my logic. My point was, the initial investment risk/gamble on race geo is much less with the Caad 10 than SuperSix. At the end of the day, I'll be disappointed with an alloy Synapse or 2013 Synapse. As far as selling an alloy frame/fork within the next 4-6 months I think the Caad 10 is a much better investment. Clear as mud, I know.


Why are you assuming that you'll be disappointed with a Synapse? Have you ridden one? They are great bikes. 
I get your point about the CAAD being a better seller than the Synapse if you decide you don't want it though.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I have ridden one & do like them, but really like what they have done with the 2014. I even hear 2015 might even bring us a disc version. I just want a road bike sooner than August & want to make a sound purchase that will best hold its value if/when I get a 2014 or 2015 carbon Synapse. Pretty confident that I am way over-thinking this, but really appreciate your guys' insight. One thing for sure, I know I want a Cannondale. Best macro company there is imo & my preferred LBS.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Clobber said:


> I have ridden one & do like them, but really like what they have done with the 2014. I even hear 2015 might even bring us a disc version. I just want a road bike sooner than August & want to make a sound purchase that will best hold its value if/when I get a 2014 or 2015 carbon Synapse. Pretty confident that I am way over-thinking this, but really appreciate your guys' insight. One thing for sure, I know I want a Cannondale. Best macro company there is imo & my preferred LBS.


I wouldn't pay too much attention to the marketing hype. I'm sure the 2014 will be marginally better but that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the current Synapse.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I wouldn't pay too much attention to the marketing hype. I'm sure the 2014 will be marginally better but that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the current Synapse.


Agreed.

And you can probably get a good deal on the current Synapse, as dealers look to clear stock before the '14 arrives. I've just ordered a '13 black to 'replace' my CAAD10 (well, maybe n+1), at 1400 Euro below list. 

Getting a bike that suits you should be more of a priority than optimising resale. Yes, the latter is important, but if you don't like it then you won't ride it, and that's a bigger waste of money. If it's an interim measure then you'd be better off buying used, then you've got less to lose when you come to upgrade it.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Go with the CAADX. You can take it on light dirt track/fireroads too, which I'm sure you know of since you are an avid mtb. Must more versatile than a road bike, which you dont seem to be too excited about.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

If you can assemble a bike then you would be best served by buying a used Synapse/CAAD 10 and build it as you desire. Bike resale value is very poor relative to MSRP. I have paid less than 50% of MSRP for my last 4 bikes by buying the frames and then building them myself. Even purchasing all new frames/components I was able to save thousands of $. I used the Cannondale trade in to get a new frameset for 30% below list price from Cannondale dealer and bought the other components on line. Buying used previous year parts you will easily save even more.

Even if you don't wrench on your bikes buy a used bike there are many available in new or ever so slightly used condition.


----------

